# Stupid Winter



## Smithen (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey all, anyone else down in the dumps or depressed over this winter? I just don't know, there is something about it that makes it awful. The only thing pullin me through right now is my torts and my girlfriend, and I may not have that after today .So was just thinking, does winter hit anyone else this way? anyone know why it does it?

Tyler


----------



## harris (Jan 28, 2011)

Not me. Love it. The only time I'm depressed in the Winter is when it doesn't snow.


----------



## montana (Jan 28, 2011)

The short light hours get me more than anything ... I also like to be out side and build things. Up here in the mountains we get way to much snow for that ..The best part of winter for me is the excuse to be lazy ... Keep the turtles fire the girl friend and get a new one if she has a problem let her have it somewhere else ..


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 28, 2011)

Just a part of life here where I live, no big deal. I say don't fight it, conquer it! Find an outdoor sport to enjoy-snowmobiling, skiing, sledding, snowshoeing, skating. I would prefer that it be summer, I'd much rather be outside in the heat in shorts but here in the north winter is going to happen no matter what. I figure you might as well find a way to enjoy it because it's going to be here 5-6 months every year!


----------



## kimby37 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes i hate the winter. I like it in the begining, but with all the snow we have gotten i am sick of it. I am such a summer person give me the heat and the beach and i'm happy. I like being outside and not being cold. I hate having to put on layers and layers of clothing. Guess i should be living down south but my town is really beautiful in the summer. Heres a picture of summer


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2011)

Its called SAD, Seasonal Affective Disorder. No joke it is a real medical condition. It runs in my family. It is the reason why the suicide rate is much higher in winter than any other time of year.

GB is right. The best thing to do is get outside and get active. Being in shape and the endorphin release from a good workout is one of the best ways to fight it. They have all sorts of light therapy gimmicks, but that stuff never did anything for me.

Kim, your town is beautiful. Wow.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2011)

Its the shorter days that get me. My spirits always start to pick up after that shortest day of the year in December, when the days start to get longer again. 

What's happening today that's got you down in the dumps?


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 28, 2011)

It is due to less sunlight. Try vitamin d. If you are from the northern hemispher you are probably lacking this vitamin to begin with and when it gets cold we don't get outside enough so our vit d levels really drop. If you are experiencing depression, vitamin b -complex along with some omega III are very helpful. 

Hope you are feeling better soon - make sure to keep talking, and stay active! Find a project to work on. Spring and Summer will be here soon!


----------



## harris (Jan 28, 2011)

Tom said:


> Its called SAD, Seasonal Affective Disorder. No joke it is a real medical condition. It runs in my family. It is the reason why the suicide rate is much higher in winter than any other time of year.



And the reason why Alaska has more alcoholics per person ratio than any other state. Me, I love it when it gets dark at 5pm. I have a coworker that has SAD. He has to sit in fron of a rack of 4 ft uv lights each morning for an hour before coming to work. I told him he could just come over for a morning swim in the Blanding's stock tanks.


----------



## hali (Jan 28, 2011)

yes hate it Jan and Feb are the worst months of the year - get really depressed - and today bits freezing again here


----------



## terryo (Jan 28, 2011)

I must be crazy. I'm never bored, even when I'm stuck inside. There's always so much to do. We got 22 in. of snow yesterday. Put on some boots, and get out and shovel...it's like going to the gym for free. It's a great time for me to try out new recipes, clean out a closet, play with my torts and turts that are inside, call up an old friend, so many pictures to put together in a new album....lots to do here. Yesterday my kids and grand kids came to help shovel, so I made a big pot of chicken soup, and a few loaves of Italian bread......then I couldn't wait for them to go home so I could finish a book I was reading.


----------



## Smithen (Jan 28, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> Just a part of life here where I live, no big deal. I say don't fight it, conquer it! Find an outdoor sport to enjoy-snowmobiling, skiing, sledding, snowshoeing, skating. I would prefer that it be summer, I'd much rather be outside in the heat in shorts but here in the north winter is going to happen no matter what. I figure you might as well find a way to enjoy it because it's going to be here 5-6 months every year!



Ya I love to go skiing but it costs way to much and its an hour drive to get to the closest place.



kimby37 said:


> Yes i hate the winter. I like it in the begining, but with all the snow we have gotten i am sick of it. I am such a summer person give me the heat and the beach and i'm happy. I like being outside and not being cold. I hate having to put on layers and layers of clothing. Guess i should be living down south but my town is really beautiful in the summer. Heres a picture of summer



That really is a beautiful place, around here even in summer nothing looks good lol.




Tom said:


> Its called SAD, Seasonal Affective Disorder. No joke it is a real medical condition. It runs in my family. It is the reason why the suicide rate is much higher in winter than any other time of year.
> 
> GB is right. The best thing to do is get outside and get active. Being in shape and the endorphin release from a good workout is one of the best ways to fight it. They have all sorts of light therapy gimmicks, but that stuff never did anything for me.
> 
> Kim, your town is beautiful. Wow.



Thats kinda funny but makes alot of sence



emysemys said:


> Its the shorter days that get me. My spirits always start to pick up after that shortest day of the year in December, when the days start to get longer again.
> 
> What's happening today that's got you down in the dumps?



Just the past few weeks she has been really depressed and she said she feels like she has no emotion which has made it hard on our relationship, and she texted me this morning saying she doesn't think she can do it anymore because she just doesn't feel the connection between us like she did in the summer. But I was talking to her older sister and I guess this sorta runs in the family.


----------



## montana (Jan 28, 2011)

One thing I have learned is don`t believe a word of it ...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2011)

A text? How rude! Give her some time. Maybe she just needs a little space.


----------



## harris (Jan 28, 2011)

I say go for the older sister.......If she's hotter.


----------



## zoogrl (Jan 28, 2011)

I too hate winter & prefer summer weather any day of the year. I used to feel like I had SAD but did what others here are telling you and found a hobby I only do in the winter. I may do some in the summer but really try & save it for crappy days. As for the girlfriend goes, there's not much you can do but give her time & see what decision she makes. Invest your time & thoughts into a hobby and then let the days fly by. Do what makes you happy & if she decides that she wants to come along then you decide if you still want her to. Best of luck to you


----------



## Laura (Jan 28, 2011)

Sometimes people need profesional help to get thru this kind of stuff.. someone to talk to the verify what they are feeling and give them the Tools on how to deal with it all. 

It can be nothing.. or can be very serious.. 
hope it all works out..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi, I know how you feel. I was put on a high dose of vitamin D years ago just for the winter months. It really helps. I cannot take the vitamin D this winter because I am nursing and I really feel the difference. I don't ever feel depressed but I feel very tired and my normal everyday running around sometimes feels as if I am wading through a muddy swamp. I am from the south so I think I lack something that people who are born and raised in these cold places have.
It might also help you to try and plan a trip to someplace warm in January or February and then when you return you can start your count down to Spring.

We have over 5ft of snow and are getting another 16-20 inches on Tuesday.

Best of luck you are not alone!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 28, 2011)

I just saw that we might be getting yet another storm Tuesday..ughhh..I don't usually b**** about winter, but this one can't end soon enough.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 28, 2011)

what's winter?


----------



## matt41gb (Jan 28, 2011)

At least if you're a Democrat you can blame Global Warming for colder temps, shorter days, snow, bouts of depression, getting dumped (via text,) more snow, and no emotions. It's fail proof! Global Warming covers everything. 

-Matt


----------



## Angi (Jan 28, 2011)

It is winter???? I guess it is a little nippy out and I too hate when it gets dark so early. We actually had a beautiful day here. The Torts and turtle got to enjoy the sunshine, but I was stuck running back and forth to the orthopedic dr. then the hospital for an MRI. So I feel depressed about doing boring stuff on a sunny day.
My advice is eat lots of fruits and veggies and cut down on fatty meats and sugar.
If it doesn't work out with the girl then that will hurt for a little while, but it is better to find out now then later when you are even more invested in the relationship.
Good luck and sorry to hear that you are feeling bad.
If it helps I can send you a list of all the bad things that have happend to us this month. This has been a very bad and expensive month. But no one died, so I guess I shouldn't complain......


----------



## kimby37 (Jan 29, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> I just saw that we might be getting yet another storm Tuesday..ughhh..I don't usually b**** about winter, but this one can't end soon enough.



I know i just heard about the next storm i have no where to put anymore snow.I got a lovely ticket for going through a stop sign because i couldn't see around the snow mountain. I want this winter to end too.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 29, 2011)

You are all welcome to come to California and stay at my house!!  

We have lots and lots of fog right now, but it's better than snow!!


----------



## kimby37 (Jan 30, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> You are all welcome to come to California and stay at my house!!
> 
> We have lots and lots of fog right now, but it's better than snow!!



OK we are on our way. What is your address?


----------

